# Internet Radio ?



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Now that I have my PC hooked up to my stereo, I want to listen to internet radio while I am here working.

Any suggestions for stations? I Googled and got a list, but sheesh....clicks and clicks and clicks.... I just want to listen to the radio! 

What's GOOD out there? When I have listened to broadcast radio, the complains I have had include -- too much of the music was "easy-listening" - type (too much Baroque or Classical-era).

Thanks,

- Bill


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

KUSC 91.5
Commercial free 24/7


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's at KUSC.org and can be streamed to your computer anytime.

If you have iTunes, click on "Radio" in the top list on the left, "Library." You see a whole mess of stations sorted nicely by category, any of which you can listen to with one more click.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks KUSC is good!


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll recommend vpr.net's classical service for the umpteenth time in this forum. It's free and very good, and non-commercial. Very little news. No non-classical music. They have a smartphone app that is convenient if you listen in your car. The only problem I have with them is that they play no avant-garde music.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Classical MPR is good: http://minnesota.publicradio.org/radio/services/cms/listen/classical/


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.sky.fm/compactdiscoveries


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

This is all you need, really...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Fred Flaxman is a excellent host he claims he has two stories full of records he plays in his programme...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have my own radio station, with hundreds of albums onsite and about one thousand albums offsite, commercial-free, that takes my requests 24/365¼.


----------

